# General Category > Creative Area >  Spooky Story!  *possible triggers*

## Techie

Hey.

I like to write, its a bit of a hobby of mine (though I am unpublished currently).  I wrote this a while ago and got someone on youtube to do an audio reading of it for me.  His channel is called Cornbread's Campfire and he reads spooky stories and plays games and stuff. The story is called Bridge 47.

Anyway.  I hope you like it.   :): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYiLCAFWqBI

----------

Suzi (13-05-17)

----------


## Suzi

oo I'll read that tomorrow!  :):

----------

Techie (13-05-17)

----------

